# Where do I start?



## Merriah14 (May 1, 2003)

I need help on where I should start with medications to control my IBS-D. I have suffered from IBS for almost 16 years now and for the past 6 years I decided that I would try to control it myself, but I can't do it anymore, I have tried Bentyl and I am on Zoloft. Neither help my IBS. I could actually deal with the Diarrhea, but when I get the pain I start sweating and it gets so bad that if I cannot immediately use the bathroom, my eyes start to roll in the back of my head and I almost pass out. I have also tried everything over the counter that was out 6 years ago. Is there anything new? I am getting to the realization that I can't control it by myself because it controls me. Please let me know what has worked for everyone, I am desperate


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

You could try lotronex.LouLou


----------

